# Bild in Richtung Mauszeiger drehen



## somf (23. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte versucht mit mit VB 2008 eine Grafik immer in Richtung des Mauszeigers zu drehen. Dort ist dieses leider nicht möglich. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Java? Gut wäre es noch, wenn man den Mauszeiger mit einem anderen Bild austauschen könnte.


----------



## SlaterB (23. Nov 2011)

in welchem Kontext passiert das denn, mit welchen Mitteln/ APIs/ Frameworks?
in einem einfachen JPanel mit eigener Zeichnung in überschriebener paintComponent, Java2D,
kann man sicherlich jederzeit malen was man will, Bilder und sonstiges so ausrichten wie es sein soll,

solange sich die Maus über dem Java-Programm mit MouseListener bewegt hat man auch ziemlich leicht die Position
und kann mit beliebiger Mathematik irgendwas daraus berechnen


-----

zum Cursor vielleicht:
Java ist auch eine Insel – 15.34 Selbst definierte Cursor


----------



## Michael... (23. Nov 2011)

Möglichkeit in Swing:
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/126862-rotation-grafik-swing.html#post824699
Den MausCursor kann man beliebig verändern. eine Internetrecherche sollte unzählige Ergebnisse/Beispiele liefern.


----------

